# 2 for the price of 1



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Either name your favourite left handed conductor mine is Karajan's little known brother Egbert apparently a master in late Beethoven particularly the 10th symphony
Or 
Should classical music be listened to in the dark for maximum enjoyment?


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

(1) The handed-ness of any conductor hasn't impinged on my consciousness 
(2) Yes, if you substitute 'can' for 'should' and you mean a 'sound-only' recording


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

1. I thought conductors were both-handed.
2. I think whether you like it in the dark depends on you more than the kind of music you are listening to!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

TurnaboutVox said:


> (1) The handed-ness of any conductor hasn't impinged on my consciousness


I think the only thing you can say about left-handed conductors is that they are, just as in the rest of the population, smarter than the other kind. :angel:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Should classical music be listened to in the dark for maximum enjoyment?

No. At my age sleep is a real threat to reading and to music alike. I do prefer natural light for classical, but I don't go out of my way to think about it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I prefer listening at home with minimal distractions. I don't want to see the musicians looking at their watches or smiling at each other. I don't want to see the conductor waving his stick. And I surely don't want to be sitting between two 350 pounders fighting for the armrests.

I couldn't care less if the conductor is left handed, right handed or has two prosthetics for arms.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

1. In this pic Abbado seems to be left handed










although it's possibly inverted (look at the buttons of his shirt...)
Actually I cannot remember of any left handed conductor (if this means holding the baton with the left hand)

2. Well, not in the dark but in a quite place, without distraction, when I am at home for sure. But I also like to be part of an audience, since sometime (not everytime...) collective listening adds some "magic" to the music...


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I like it semi-dark.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

GioCar said:


> 1. In this pic Abbado seems to be left handed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must be a Liberal.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Itullian said:


> I like it semi-dark.


For me I like it dark as I feel it adds to the enjoyment and possibly takes away distractions but I guess it will be each to his own


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm turning into an ambidextrous conductor. I think I do better left-handed, but I can do right handed if I need to play at the piano at the same time (I'm better at the piano with left hand bass stuff).


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

1. Never paid attention to which one is the dominant hand of any conductor.
2. My listening room is usually dark at night except for the light from aquarium. (plus computer monitor)


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

I prefer ambient lighting... subdued, warm, intimate.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Why would anybody want to listen to music in the dark? You want to sleep or concentrate?


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

I have never seen any conductor hold the baton in his left hand. For maximum enjoyment classical music should be listened to played by a live orchestra in Symphony Hall Boston.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Zlorkazlark Globznork of the planet Mars is my favorite three-handed conductor .
He's incomparable in the music of Klabozznik Plarp .


----------

